# Merry Christmas



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

The girls and I have been MIA for awhile. I know I've missed a lot and may never get caught up! :blink:


We wanted to wish everyone a Merry Christmas and the best New Year ever!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

What a darling picture of your girls!! Just precious!!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

What a gorgeous picture Jane! Merry Christmas to you and the girls!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh, Jane your little girls are just too beautiful for words. You take such gorgeous pictures. I wish you would spoil us more often, but I am grateful for what we get.:blush: I can be on :cloud9:for at least an hour now. Thank you...oh and Merry Christmas :chili:


----------



## frankie (Mar 6, 2008)

awwww.so gorgeous and merry christmas to you and your girls too.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

That's so precious. Merry Christmas to you too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Your fluffs are gorgeous! Merry Christmas.


----------



## Mia'sMom (Mar 23, 2012)

Post card picture!! Beautiful!!!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Thanks everyone! :wub:

I'm going to do so much better after the holidays. I need to catch up with everything. I know I've missed a lot! This has been a bad year but I have big hopes that the New Year will be much better. That's the same wish I have for everyone along with a happy, safe and Merry Christmas :wub:

Hugs from me and my girls :wub:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Merry Christmas to you Jane and your beautiful girls. I love your photo, and I'm sorry it's been such a bad year...wishing you only good things ahead in the new year.


----------



## hempsteadjb (Mar 1, 2012)

Stunning Picture!!! Merry Christmas!!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Dearest Jane ... I wish you, Zoey, Tess, and Emy the best Christmas ever. 

You are such a wonderful and understanding friend. Thank you for the beautiful card and lovely note. As always, the card goes on the fridge after Christmas. The card and picture of your girls is stunningly gorgeous. 

I, too, have not been on SM as much as I would like ... so, I understand. I pray the New Year is better for you ... I know this year has not been easy for you at all. 

Much love and many hugs for you and your beautiful girls. Merry Christmas.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

That photo is gorgeous


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

What a beautiful picture. Merry Christmas to you.


----------

